# The Y-Split Thread



## zlobby

I think the Y split is one of the more challenging parts of a cable to execute cleanly.  It would be nice if we could compile a small catalogue of different ways people execute their splits.  Whether that be with a bought product, or craftyness with shrink wrap.  Lets see them.
   
   
  My first cable.  Super basic.  Just taped the techflex tightly and put one piece of regular 2:1 shrink on it.  Might use adhesive shrink when i redo it.


----------



## highonsound

this is the cleanest y split


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  Here is one with adhesive shrink wrap >>
   

   
  Here is one of the Qables snap 'Y' connectors >>
   

   
  And here is just plan ole shrink wrap around some braided Cat6 ethernet cabling >>
   

   
  I like the simplicity of the adhesive shrink wrap best.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





highonsound said:


> this is the cleanest y split


 

 What is that on the bottom? Is that a commercial cable? if not, where can I find it?


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





ccklone said:


> And here is just plan ole shrink wrap around some braided Cat6 ethernet cabling >>


 
   
  Talk me through this Cat6 job, because I've been trying to read up on Ethernet cable for audio here and found a lot of "do it" versus "buy some Starquad."  I want to try this myself instead of shelling out for mic cable.  And you've done it.
   
  Is that two twisted pairs to each can?  Is a twisted pair treated as one conductor, or do you combine the darks and then the lights?  Stranded copper or solid?  Do you/did you experience microphonics?  Is that white shrink wrap?  And why is it wrapped after the split, and not before?
   
  It's a very well made looking cable (and some pretty headphones); I'm very much into the unsheathed look, unless a sheath were more functional or practical somehow.


----------



## zlobby

I need to get some adhesive shrink wrap.  Do you use 2:1 or 3:1?  and what size for the y split?
   
  Over 200 views and not too many Y-splits... submit!!


----------



## ccklone

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Talk me through this Cat6 job, because I've been trying to read up on Ethernet cable for audio here and found a lot of "do it" versus "buy some Starquad."  I want to try this myself instead of shelling out for mic cable.  And you've done it.
> 
> Is that two twisted pairs to each can?
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Now,
   
  I answered above. Hope that helps. They sound pretty good for such a cheap cable.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## ccklone

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> I need to get some adhesive shrink wrap.  Do you use 2:1 or 3:1?  and what size for the y split?
> 
> Over 200 views and not too many Y-splits... submit!!


 


  Hey Now,
   
  I am not sure whether 2:1 or 3:1. CyberSpyder did the re-cable on the SR60, he did a mighty fine job with the Y-split. I remember asking how he did that and all he said was adhesive shrink wrap and needle nose pliers. He sounded like he had been doing this technique quite a bit.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## cyberspyder

Typically, dual-wall heatshrink (adhesive) is 3:1, though you may be able to find 2:1, but I find that 3:1 yields a thicker sidewall when shrunk, leading to a more durable y-split. I have various sizes at hand, but most commonly I use 3/8" for star-quad type cables, and 1/4" for smaller stuff. I've gone down to 1/8" but that was for really fine cables.

Yes, I heated it up with a heatgun (if using a hairdryer, make SURE the adhesive is viscous and fully melted, otherwise the heatshrink won't stick) and once it has reached maximum shrinkage, gauged where the split started and just squeezed with a pair of needle nosed pliers.

Got some new photos, will post them soon.

Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## JoetheArachnid

Can I demand more Y-splits? I've never been able to pull one off that I've been entirely happy with, myself.


----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Can I demand more Y-splits? I've never been able to pull one off that I've been entirely happy with, myself.


 
  agreed. lets get some more y splits people!


----------



## civilmonkey

ipod line out to rca.  Carbon black colour sleeving, 3:1 adhesive heat shrink



  recable K81DJ, spilt is adhseive heat shrink, with hot glue at the Y and pliers to make more of a y.  nylon sleeving used.


----------



## melka

First timer here. This is my way of doing it, until I find a better one of course.
   
  First I make two small slots on the sides of my heat shrink and pass the wires through. I'm using the yellow ziptie as a guide for the wires. Once shrunk, there's a small bit protruding, I leave it and add another small bit of heatshrink over it, just enough to cover this bit. It gives me a nice small split, but I yet have to try the adhesive heat shrink, didn't even know this stuff existed 'till now 
   
  This particular split is going to be recovered with techflex sleeving, not sure yet how to split the sleeving nicely. Any advices appreciated.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I just bought the quables y-split. it's a little bulky but it looks really professional. Only lesson learned is that I need to superglue my wires to keep the twists from unwinding overtime. Parachute cord is also the worlds best sleeving. It's tight over 4 conductors, and a tad loose over 2, but it will work for both, it's low profile, it's soft, tangle resistant, and not microphonic in the least bit so far as I can tell.


----------



## weeksy79

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> I just bought the quables y-split. it's a little bulky but it looks really professional. Only lesson learned is that I need to superglue my wires to keep the twists from unwinding overtime. Parachute cord is also the worlds best sleeving. It's tight over 4 conductors, and a tad loose over 2, but it will work for both, it's low profile, it's soft, tangle resistant, and not microphonic in the least bit so far as I can tell.


 


  Is that the snap on Qables one featured in a post above, as if so I can't help but think it looks hideous XD I'm glad you mentioned paracord though, I was wondering how you use it exactly as I thought it had cords at its centre? I'd love to know how to use it as the styles it comes in are perfect for sleeving. 
   
  Cheers for any info dude!


----------



## sml1226

weeksy79 said:


> Is that the snap on Qables one featured in a post above, as if so I can't help but think it looks hideous XD I'm glad you mentioned paracord though, I was wondering how you use it exactly as I thought it had cords at its centre? I'd love to know how to use it as the styles it comes in are perfect for sleeving.
> 
> Cheers for any info dude!




There are cords in paracord. You pull them out and you're left with the outer sleeve which you can use like any other cable sleeve at that point. 

And I have to agree, the big plastic Ys look pretty ugly, I'd prefer a heat shrink at the split personally.


----------



## weeksy79

Haven't had any experience with these but I think everyone knows the sexiness of the ViaBlue splitters.


----------



## Lurkumaural

I love this thread.
   
  Here's my latest:
   

   

   

   

   
  I could have left it there, but I wanted a structure at the split.  Enter my spare mini-XLR with rubber bushing.  Bye bye bushing!

   
  Press fit.  I was urgently tempted to leave it like this.

   
  Alas,  I covered it in heat shrink.  Better results are likely with 3:1... I had cheap stuff.


----------



## e19650826

and the bulkiness.
  
  Quote: 





weeksy79 said:


> Haven't had any experience with these but I think everyone knows the sexiness of the ViaBlue splitters.


----------



## liamstrain

Using an extra Neutrik mini TRS barrel and shrink tubing.


----------



## mchang

I built two RCA-terminated cables recently. I solved the Y-splits with these: http://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=CPN
   
  For the UNcovered Mogami 2534 Quad, I used the 6mm cable pants.
   
  For the other Quad cable that was sheathed with nylon multifilament, I used the 7mm cable pants. Both look professional and clean.
   
  Note: I attached the RCA plugs directly to the end of the cable pants like this:


----------



## luisdent

lurkumaural said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Here's my latest:
> 
> ...


What wire is this?


----------



## nbriles2000

Subbed plus a bump, keep the ideas flowing!


----------



## nbriles2000

Anybody ever use a small bullet casing for a y split?


----------



## Kamakahah

Here are a few options that I like.
  
 http://www.yewaudio.com/ - Makes fantastic custom Y-splits out of wood and acrylic of many styles. Also does matching connectors if you want.
 Prices are more than reasonable considering the rest of the competition and really a total lack of options out there. Website is under construction right now but you can still contact him. 
 He does great work. 
 Example:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
  
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=118 
 Newly released Y-split by DHC. Looks great; Small, light, and sexy. Still a handful of free upgrade finished available since they are new.
 Current pre-order price is $9.99. On the expensive side but not bad at all when you consider the quality, and again the lack of other options.
 Only weighs 4 grams!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
 Finally, look for local places that sell beads. I found some really cool shops near Laguna Beach with what seems like and endless selection of beads. Keep a drill handy and you can make some pretty sweet custom Y-splits. Sorry, no picture examples for this one.; However, I did do two projects with woods bead from Hobby Lobby.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  

 For these, I like to place some heatshrink underneath until it feels like it will compress and be snug when sliding the bead over it. Then I add a small bit of super glue on the heatshrink and slide the bead into place over it. I usually do it snug enough so no glue is needed, but I figure it's a good habit to put a little bit for thermo expansion during season changes. 


  
  
 I lied, one more and I'll stop the TL;DR post. Lunashops.com. Search for "y split". You'll come up with a few results that look similar to this:
 They are intended for IEM/CIEM cables but could be used on normal cans depending on the style you go with. Cheap and worth a shot, but shipping takes a while. Just order some, forget about it, and then be surprised when they arrive. 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nbriles2000

Great info!


----------



## elmoe

For French people / Europeans: http://www.audiophonics.fr/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=splitter&search_in_description=0&x=0&y=0
  
 The Viablue ones are pretty nice.


----------



## Toxic Cables

elmoe said:


> For French people / Europeans: http://www.audiophonics.fr/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=splitter&search_in_description=0&x=0&y=0
> 
> The Viablue ones are pretty nice.


 
 Viablue offer a smaller one now, i will try and take a pic of one when i can. Not a fan of Y splits you have to hold in place with some sort of glue/hot glue.
  
 Some small one's i use on my cables,


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here's the small Viablue next to the larger one, also Acrolink one's. All of these need some form of glue to hold in place unless using the correct sized cable.


----------



## mkmossop

What do you google if you wanna buy one of these? I search "cable y splitter" and I just get a bunch of split cables.


----------



## kconnor72

mkmossop said:


> What do you google if you wanna buy one of these? I search "cable y splitter" and I just get a bunch of split cables.


 
 I googled Viablue and it took me to their site. Their sleeves are pretty dang nice if you ask me.
  
http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter.shtml


----------



## Zedd56

I believe the piece that's meant to enclose a split or other types of splices are referred to as a "boot".  You can find generic boots on a lot of bulk component stores online (if not a local store) like Element14 or DigiKey (Canada)
  
 You'd find the one you need depending on how many wires you want going in and coming out, and the wire diameter.  Should make for a super clean and convenient job!
 Something like this (y-split/1->2 boot, starting inner diameter 13mm, shrinks down to 6mm)
  
 Nothing like those fancy shells from Viablue or Acrolink though, hot damn.  I guess you'd want to use one of these heatshrink boots inside a casing like that, actually... I don't know if the boots are just heatshrink or if they also actually include a hard shell to protect the splice inside!


----------



## TwoEars

Here's a ViaBlue Y-split.
  

  
 Underneath the Viablue piece there is a larger diameter adhesive heat shrink that holds the sleeving and outgoing two cables in place. The viablue then slides down and makes it look nice and so forth. The holes in the Viablue are quite large and lends itself towards builds with larger cable diameter (such as this one). If you have a build with thin wires it's going to be hard to make it work well.


----------



## junkimchi

twoears said:


> Here's a ViaBlue Y-split.
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath the Viablue piece there is a larger diameter adhesive heat shrink that holds the sleeving and outgoing two cables in place. The viablue then slides down and makes it look nice and so forth. The holes in the Viablue are quite large and lends itself towards builds with larger cable diameter (such as this one). If you have a build with thin wires it's going to be hard to make it work well.


 
  
 What ViaBlue splitter model is that?


----------



## MDR30

Looking for something like this:
  

  

  
 Simple but functional. Where can I find something similar?


----------



## Kamakahah

mdr30 said:


> Looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.qables.com/shop/diy-parts-wire-connectors/y-splitter-devices


----------



## MDR30

Thanks!

 That pregnant little splitter may work, but there's not much space in there for the cross-soldering that's necessary for this particular anode/cathode tube connection.
  
 I welcome more suggestions!


----------



## Kamakahah

MDR30

Maybe this could work for you. Haven't seen the inside though. 

http://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=127



You could also look at one of the larger Viablue splits 
http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter.shtml


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## mb3k

mdr30 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That pregnant little splitter may work, but there's not much space in there for the cross-soldering that's necessary for this particular anode/cathode tube connection.
> 
> I welcome more suggestions!


 
  
 I've used these Qable y-splitters and you're correct, it's slightly challenging to cross solder and fit all the cables into the plastic unit. So much so that I had to superglue it permanently shut... but it has lasted for 8+ years now and it's still my go-to cable.


----------



## kookoo

Just starting out making my own cables, and yea bought a few y splitters from qables, double helix and lunashops but i reckon by far the most simple and impressive of the lot is the cable pants. such a neat idea


----------



## esteboune

Viablue Sc 2 Splitter


----------



## HiFi1972

I'm currently using sharpie/highlighter caps, just did one for a friend of mine's daughter who ripped out her gray/pink headphone's cabling:
  
 EDIT: I put waay too much shrink tubing on the techflex/cables going to each driver, this would have looked cleaner if you would only see the techflex-covered wires coming out of the "barrel".


----------



## rikk009

You guys are great!


----------



## bharris

My favorite splitter is this one from plusSound. It's nice and small and understated.
  
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/parts.html


----------



## SVTong

Here's a potato quality pic of a cable I'm working on right now.  I used a 45ACP bullet casing with the primer pocket drilled out for the Y-split and a 223REM rifle casing with the neck cut off for the 3.5mm plug handle.  I built up a few layers of heatshrink on the cable and then press-fit the casings into place.


----------



## andrewcox79

I'm planning to make a few headphone cables soon, and wondering, is a Y-split even necessary (if you're braiding)?

 If you're braiding four wires then switch to two twisted pairs, would it actually come undone without a Y-split of some sort? So far I've only made a pair of speaker cables (following these instructions: http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-own-audiophile-quality-speaker-cables/) but that was four wires per cable, transferring to two twisted pairs at each end, and it worked just fine without a splitter.


----------



## bharris

It won't necessarily come undone but it might be harder to keep tension in the braid. You don't need a splitter but at least use some heat shrink. A small bit on each side, left and right and one over all four wires is plenty to keep it held together.


----------



## Denio

I have recently finished a headphone jack to RCA splitter cable using the Viablue splitter, which is allright for the job. Cable is Mogami to Klotz and sleeving is Techflex. Terminations are Neutrik/Rean and HiCon. It gets the job done perfectly fine.


----------



## Detroit1

I am using the smallest ViaBlue splitter (the NF-A7) on a headphone cable using a Mogami Neglex Quad cable. It is not as bulky as the other ViaBlue splitters and does a good job of making the y-split look fairly attractive.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jan 9, 2018)

Mogami Neglex W2534 - for my now destroyed Grado SR-80e... so they're going on my HD 600 when it gets here in a few day... I'm done with Grado horrible build quality.


----------



## demevalos

Anyone looking for the Plus Sound Audio link, it's here now 

https://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/components.html


----------



## kiddotech

Guys, what is the ultimate endgame splitters (and chin sliders) that is available in any eshop around the world? Not talking about 24k gold stuff but rather high quality, light and beautiful splitters that could be an upgrade for my current splitter (and sliders)… these look too basic and the slider drops easily… help



 btw I’m already using a Pentaconn OFC plug


----------

